# Ideas needed for holiday goodies



## lbb87 (Dec 14, 2006)

Every year on Christmas Eve a few relatives (five of us) get together and eat and play games. I always make several goodies and the hosts usually make something too. This year I would like to make something different but I can't figure out what so I need help.

I usually bring the following:
pumpkin pie
funfetti cookies (made from cake mix)
rice krispy treats

The hosts usually make:
spam, cheese, and olives on a toothpick
chips and dip
fruit punch


In the past I made:
lemon bars
brownies
cheesecake brownies
oatmeal cookies
creamy jello jigglers
peanut blossoms (the cookies with the hershey kiss in the middle)
something similar to rice krispies bars but made with cheerios and caramel candy

While some of us liked those things, others didn't and I want to make something that everyone likes.

Any ideas on something easy that I can make that is different than what is already being brought? I thought about making a different type of cookie but I'd kind of like to try something other then a cookie. I also thought about rum balls but since we're already having eggnog with brandy in it, I don't think we need rumballs, unless they didn't contain alcohol. I also thought about a cinnamon/sugar nut mixture recipe I saw. I think you mix cinnamon, sugar, an egg, and something else then coat nuts with it and bake it in the oven. But I don't know if I like that. 

I've been looking through cookbooks and on the internet but I just can't decide. There's so many things to choose from. 

Any ideas?


----------



## boufa06 (Dec 14, 2006)

You can get ideas from  this thread called "What's your favourite Christmas cookie."


----------



## college_cook (Dec 14, 2006)

You could make snickerdoodles, those are a pretty popular and easy to make cookie.

Or, if you want some thing a little more special, check out this thread for Slice of Sin


----------



## pdswife (Dec 14, 2006)

I just made a very easy and tasty treat.

Just melt white chocolate and mix in some crushed candy canes.  
line a cookie sheet with tin foil and pour the melted chocolate on the tin foil.
cool and break into pieces.  Yummy!


----------

